# Need shown the ropes



## Sirenofthesouth (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a bit inexperienced in salt water. New to Galveston and need some advice,tips, and maybe an outting or two. I love to fish but don't know my way around just yet. Thanks y'all!:whiteshee


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

First, Welcome to the site. One what type of fish do you want catch, and do you want to fish with live bait or artificials? Are you going to wade the bays or the surf.
I would start off at or near daylight with topwaters, then mirrors lures, spoons, and plastics if fishing with artificial baits. Topwaters and spoons are good fish finders. By fishing above baits you have fished all of the water column form top to bottom.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

First, welcome to the site. What type of fish do you want to catch? Artificials or live baits.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*get ready.....*

your best action is fast approaching.....get ready for the specks in the surf action.....that would be the best place to cut your teeth "so to speak" and give you the best chance for filling a stringer and keeping your spirits high....

for a beginner you can't beat a popping cork rig w a live shrimp fished in a flat green surf!

speckcaster


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Today would have been great in the surf, it looked like a swimming pool glass calm.


----------



## Sirenofthesouth (Apr 30, 2013)

It is always nice when I have to work!


----------

